# Sudden, unexpected death of one of our trio. :'(



## WaltzesWithRats (Dec 10, 2012)

I am at a loss.. My boyfriend and I have had three rats for just under a year. I've had rats as pets since I was about 8, so I'm experienced with their care. We got our three brother blue dumbo rats from the same litter. Bradbury, our lazy fatty, is the berkshire. Orwell, the shy gentleman as I like to call him, is the little capped one who was the runt of the litter. And then there was Vonnegut, our handsome masked rat, who is super friendly, very smart and outgoing rat who loved attention. I love ALL of them equally, don't get me wrong. But Vonnegut had the winning personality that won the favor of even our rat-fearing guests. It is so unexpected... he actually seemed the healthiest to me, seeing as how he was not overweight like Bradbury, and our small rat Orwell is so very runty for a male rat and has anxiety. Vonnegut was by far the most active- other than the occasional very minor micoplasma flair-up where there was sometimes a little red in the corner of his eyes, he never had any breathing problems even when the flair-ups happened. No tumors, or injuries of any kind. :'( I don't understand.... I feel like I take such good care of them, this isn't fair!!! I was playing with him last night, giving him his pets. I can't believe he didn't make it to tonight's play time session. I noticed no lethargic behavior at all... I feel so terrible for not giving him attention earlier today, other than to give him more food. He liked to shove his little head into my hand, and would close his eyes as I stroked his back with my other hand for minutes at a time. He was always the one who came running when I called, and loved attention so much. By far the friendliest, most loving and outgoing rat I have ever had.

I have been wracking my brain trying to figure out if there may be something that I had done that had triggered his death, but I have no idea... I clean their critter nation cage 1-2 times a week, and I do not use any strong chemicals, mostly nature's miracle between taking it outside for washings. Their bedding is fleece, torn up paper towels, and their many fleece hammocks. I feed them regal rat food along with some benign vegetables, mainly carrots, peas, and broccoli, with the occasional strawberry. They get quite a bit of attention and free range time every day. I have scoured my room for clues and have come across very little, other than kitty litter that he could have ingested. My garbage is out of reach, and that is the only other thing that could hold potentially harmful things. ??? I am starting to just think that he may have had some internal problem, that struck quickly. I got these guys from a lady that wasn't the best of "breeders", but when I came to look at them, I couldn't resist. I know that rats are very stoic, but I play with them a lot... I feel like I would have noticed if he was in pain, or was actually looking weak, as opposed to lazy. I am so sad... I suppose I just need some consoling to feel like this isn't entirely my fault.


----------



## PrincessWolford (Jun 3, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss! It never gets easier. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

Please don't blame yourself for the loss. It was very sudden and unexpected, there truly wasn't anything you could do to stop it when there were no signs, no matter how much you try and tell yourself otherwise, it was out of your hands. This is just another part of life, although it's much more sad and difficult to go through, things will get better, just remember the fact that you gave him the best life possible and a loving home while he was still alive, and that was the best thing you could ever give any animal. You seem like an extremely caring owner and I know how hard it is to be so left in the dark when something so sudden happens but unfortunately there's nothing you can do, and you did do your best. Remember, you loved him, and a lot of animals miss out on that. You gave him everything a little rat could ask for and more  <3 R.I.P. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BethTheBeth (Jun 16, 2013)

It is absolutely not your fault. It is only your fault if you were intentionally trying to harm them, but obviously you weren't. The same happened not so long ago to my hamster Lily, as she had a slightly dirty bum, so I bought some small pet cleaning wipes and rubbed the poo away. They smelt so chemical based, but I still used them. Anyway, they made her anus swell up and bleed so badly that after days of suffering she took her last breath in my arms. I understand what you're feeling, but I promise that it is in no way your fault. You, nor I, were to know. Life is a ***** sometimes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WaltzesWithRats (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks you guys... At least I still have my two brothers to spoil. I miss Vonnegut so much!! He was such a happy rat, all the time. However I will say, my shy little ratty Orwell has actually come out of his shell a little more, and is becoming more outgoing now that his older, more dominating brother is no longer picking on him.


----------

